
S2X, don't let Coinbase walk off with your coins - jhabdas
https://hackcabin.com/post/keep-calm-own-your-private-keys/
======
anton_a
So wait, they changed their statement after they already knew?

~~~
jhabdas
Yes, the code was open source and Bgold team made an official statement after
spotting the bogus info on the Coinbase FAQ. Here's the tweet:
[https://twitter.com/bitcoingold/status/921822927091372032](https://twitter.com/bitcoingold/status/921822927091372032)

